# Made a big scene during class--now I'm talking more.



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

It's not really something to be proud of, but my teacher's been excessively blaming me for absences because I'm sick, and telling me that I shouldn't be out at all.

So last week I finally lashed out about it. We got in a fight in the middle of class, and I actually wasn't thinking about anyone watching me--I yelled at her, and I didn't freak out about what other people thought :].

I'm only proud of it, though, because ever since then, I've been talking so much more in my classes--I'm not as nervous. I haven't had this kind of reprieve since I was first diagnosed with SAD.

I've been talking to people I barely even know--only to join in on a conversation, of course, I still don't have the nerve to start any myself--and I've found myself smiling more; just more confident overall.

My guess is it's because I made a scene of myself and talked about semi-personal issues, and there were at least twenty people watching. Whatever the case, it feels really nice.

I'm hoping I'll only improve from here on out. :nw


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

wow congrats.. i can't remember the last time that happened to me, but it must feel great to be able to be outgoing in certain situations you felt uncomfortable in before.. i guess the fact that the anger made you open up and show everyone how you felt, without the regular and negative thought process that goes with it on a usual basis ("what will they think?", "am i sounding stupid?", etc.), you've now crossed that confidence line with that crowd and feel at ease talking to them.. that's great!

i wish we could make that happen without the need to get frustrated or reach our breaking point.. that would really be ideal..


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow that took some guts. Good for you. I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

This is another example of how a person has no SA when they are pissed off, and how you were able to parlay that into something constructive.

You didn't bottle up your feelings. You said what you wanted to say and took a pro-active stance in life, that's why you are feeling confident!


----------



## Solatil (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm really happy for you shelovescliche. Sounds like that in-class fight did wonders for your confidence :boogie


----------



## AllieM (Feb 17, 2007)

omg the same thing happened to me like last month lol..my chem teacher mrs. lund.. ugh shes irritating.. NO1 in the class likes her because she doesnt explain anything. but yea what ended up having is she gave me some con-descending crap about how i need to get on top of my hw, instead of giving me help so i could raise my grade like i had asked her for. i didnt actually tell her off or anything, but i started ranting to these ppl around me, n it was coo cause every1 agreed.. so yea thats pretty much all i need to do to feel comfortable around people lol.. be a ***** and criticize people. its a start.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

shelovescliche said:


> I actually wasn't thinking about anyone watching me--I yelled at her, and I didn't freak out about what other people thought :].
> 
> I've been talking so much more in my classes--I'm not as nervous. I haven't had this kind of reprieve since I was first diagnosed with SAD.
> 
> I've been talking to people I barely even know--only to join in on a conversation, of course, I still don't have the nerve to start any myself--and I've found myself smiling more; just more confident overall.


I would be proud.

So much excellence to quote from this post. Tears. Good to see an SAer prove they can be who ever they want to be when they decide too. You got to the point where you didn't have to think about the situation and your actions. Excellent things happened as a result.

No doubt it will only improve from here on out!!! You have been strong and conquered the first level with power and ease. The future levels shall be a breeze as result.

Really, if someone else (including doctors) tells says you have SAD, that is only their perception. They may be right, they may be wrong. I am not saying your doc was incorrect. I feel SA appears to be mostly based on perception, not reality. Anyways,

You seem to be self sufficient. I would not say you have social anxiety. Just a bit of nervousness and curiousness as humans naturally are.

The best for you and keep chattin with as many classmates and teachers as you want. :nw

Sincerely,

Evan


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Excellent, it makes me happy to hear that!

I think it shows what exposure can do for SA. When you put yourself out like that and nothing _scary_ happens, I guess you realize that you never really had anything to worry about in the first place!


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmm...Usually its the opposite way to overcome social anxiety. Small steps up the perverbial anxiety ladder. I've never really given thought to actually trying to work the opposite way. If we take such an extreme stance in something our minds normally hate, I guess it makes all the rest of the little crap our mind worries about seem like nothing. Very interesting concept. Hopefully you continue to feel comfortable.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I almost blew up at a teacher once. My senior year of high school I was taking a draw & design class and I barely made it through becuase I didn't finish a few of my assignments. For our final grade we were supposed to draw a picture of an animal and I chose to draw my dog. I waited until the day before it was due to start on it but I got it done. When I went up to his desk to get it graded he just looked at me and said "It's funny how we wake up at the end" (meaning that my work was somewhat lacking in quality until this assignment). He ended up not grading my drawing and immedialtely after looking at mine he decided that the drawings were no long the final which pretty much meant that I did all that work for nothing and the same goes for everyone else in that was in that class. He didn't believe that I drew that picture. I should have *****ed at him about it but I didn't because I don't like to draw attention to myself.


----------

